# Sky is very tired, sleeping and eating less than she used to



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi all, 

Sky my Vizsla is lately very sleepy and tired. She is eating a lot less than she used to, partly because she seems to be fed up with the dry-food for puppies that I am giving her. So i am mixing some cooked chicken and ham in her food to increase her appetite. Also, I will buy some new food as soon as the bag is empty. 

My efforts are not really working though... obviously there is a little excitement from her part as soon as she smells ham and/or chicken, but she is still eating 50%-75% of what she normally eats.

Now, Sky is not a dog that is highly motivated by treats and she would never eat more than she needs to. So i am not dramatically worried about her eating less, but still, this said, my gut feeling tells me something is wrong. I will take her to the vet and see what he says....

Does anyone here have experience in that matter? It could be something related to her young age, after-all she is 10months old and still in her growth phase. 

I also noticed that she dreams more lately. She barks while asleep  and it is really cute to see. 

Cheers,
Patrick

P.S. How can I add a picture to the text instead of attaching it as an attachment to the section below?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Has the weather been hot in your area? Mine have always cut down on food and exercise as the temperature heats up. It takes water for them to pile off in, to get them excited for any length of time. 
As always if your concerned, a vet trip can't hurt.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Is she intact still? There's a chance she could be nearing her first heat cycle. My girl gets moody and tired before her cyle and goes off her food.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Patrick123 said:


> P.S. How can I add a picture to the text instead of attaching it as an attachment to the section below?


You will first need to upload the picture to a photo sharing site, like flickr or shutterfly and then use the BB Code share link. Copy that and then paste it into the text box here. Preview first to make sure it's to your liking. There's probably a way to do it by uploading the image first to our gallery, but I'll look into that later tonight and write a tutorial.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I once adopted a dog (a Harrier) from one of my neighbors. Rumor had it that they were thinking of taking him to the pound, because they wanted a puppy of a different breed. Anyway, I adopted him. Right away, I noticed that he seemed exceptionally tired all the time, and so right away, I took him to the Vet. It turned out that he had a heartworm infestation. We put him through the cure, he made it, and he lived a good, long life. Since that time, I've always made sure to give my dogs heartworm preventive medicine. So that's my only experience with a very tired dog.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Please let us know what the Vet has to say. The picture is beautiful, thank you.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi all,

My apologies for the late reply. So it turns out, that it is indeed the heat. First, I thought it might be some kind of allergy (a pollen allergies for instance), but the vet confirmed that it is most likely related to the temperature. . Right now for instance, it too hot and Sky chose the cold floor over her fluffy bed to sleep in -- a clear sign that it is too hot for her taste 

Thank you so much again 

Patrick


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank heavens! Asking the group: can Vizslas eat.crushed ice mixed with their drinking water? Would that help her cool off?

What else besides air conditioning would help?

I hope that this will pass and Sky returns to herself soon.

Thank you Patrick, for your prompt response under such trying circumstances- you're a HERO !


----------

